

50th anniversary of the first human space flight - piaskal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuri_Gagarin#50th_anniversary_tributes

======
pieter
On the one hand I'm really impressed we've managed to do this. On the other
hand I'm disappointed that 50 years after the fact, this is still something
special.

------
Joakal
First Orbit[0] - A real time recreation of Yuri Gagarin's pioneering first
orbit, shot entirely in space from on board the International Space Station.
The film combines this new footage with Gagarin's original mission audio and a
new musical score by composer Philip Sheppard.

[0] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKs6ikmrLgg>

